
Show HN: How to Get into a Programming Bootcamp [pdf] - nezaj
https://github.com/nezaj/code-camp-guide/blob/master/programmingbootcamp.pdf
======
nezaj
I attended a bootcamp in 2013 to switch careers into tech. I started working
as an API engineer for a startup two months after graduating. Since then I've
gone on to work at Facebook. I wrote this guide for people who are exploring
and/or seriously considering attending a programming bootcamp.

